# Scandinavian Football Tips from Kings Of Odds!



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 13, 2014)

*Update for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip by "*The BetBrain*", Special Status Tipster:

Soccer » Denmark » Superliga » Aalborg - Brondby 
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Aalborg -0.25 1.91*, Pinnacle (19:00 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own sports-tipping business!
Details_ _through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 17, 2014)

*Update for Today (Thursday) at Kings Of Odd*s

Free tip by "*BetBrain*", Special StatusTipster:

Soccer » Denmark » Superliga » Vestsjaelland - FC Copenhagen 
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*FC Copenhagen -1 2.20*, Pinnacle (19:00 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 21, 2014)

Update for Today (Monday) at Kings Of Odds

Free tip by "BetBrain", Special StatusTipster:

Soccer » Denmark » Superliga » FC Copenhagen - Esbjerg 
Bet Type: 1X2
FC Copenhagen 1.83, Pinnacle ( 19:00 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage.


----------



## KingsOfOdds (May 4, 2014)

*Update for Today (Sunday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip by " *BagMan* " , Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Norway » Adeccoligaen » Hodd - Strommen
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Hodd -1 2.04*, Pinnacle (18:00 CET)

Good luck!
--------------- 

*Yesterday at Kings of Odds:*

" BagMan " , Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Slovenia » Prva liga » Celje - Koper
3 u: Koper -0.75 2.10, Bet365 = 2-3, WON 1.65 u

Soccer » Slovenia » Prva liga » Domzale - NK Krka
3 u: Domzale -1 2.38, Bet365 = 0-0, LOST 3 u

Soccer » Slovenia » Prva liga » ND Gorica - Zavrc
3 u: Over 2.75 2.00, SBOBET = 4-0, WON 3 u

Soccer » Slovenia » Prva liga » ND Gorica - Zavrc
3 u: ND Gorica -1 2.15, Bet365 = 4-0, WON 3.45 u

Soccer » Serbia » Super Liga » Crvena Zvezda - Rad Beograd
3 u: Rad Beograd +2 1.85, Bet365 = 2-0, PUSHED

" The BetBrain ", Special Status tipster:

Soccer » Germany » Bundesliga » B. Moenchengladbach - Mainz
19 u: B. Moenchengladbach -0.75 2.15 = 3-1, WON 21.85 u

Soccer » Germany » Bundesliga » Freiburg - Schalke
20 u: Schalke 2.00 = 0-2, WON 20 u
--------------------------------

We pity all those who are not subscribed for Tomas. 

He's a well proven solid tipster in the 4 months of our site's 
existence. You are not interested in volleyball, and that's why
you are not signing up? What a foolish thing... 
If you are a real bettor looking at this as a business, you won't
care what sports are the tips on, if you are making a nice profit!

Just look at Tomas' stats and results going to his profile's stats
buttons (in the "Tipsters" webpage) and think about what you're
losing out on...
--------------- ---------------

_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own 
sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (May 19, 2014)

*Update for Today (Monday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip by " *The BetBrain* ",  Special Status tipster:

Soccer » Norway » Tippeligaen » Sarpsborg 08 - Rosenborg
Asian Handicap
*Rosenborg -0.25 2.04*, Pinnacle (19:00) 

Good luck!
---------------

- All subscription memberships to the Tipster Team's tipsters
are fully guaranteed. Details on the "Membership" webpage.
- To see the tips/results for any day, go to the "Tipsters"
webpage and click on the "Day to Day Forum Stats" button.
- To see the tips/results for a certain tipster, go to the "Tipsters"
webpage and inside the respective tipster's profile click either
on the "Forum Stats" button or on the "Table View Stats" button.
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jun 9, 2014)

*Update for Today (Monday) at Kings Of Odds*

Premium tip from " *The Betbrain* ":

Soccer » Norway » Division 1 » Tromso - Sandefjord
Bet Type: Asian Handicap
*Tromso -0.75 2.02*, at Pinnacle (20:00 CET)

Good luck!
---------------

Carolina Kid is a new tipster, who started at our site
on 4th of June. He's having tips exclusively on 
American sports. 

Until now his record at the site is:
21 tips given: 12 won, 8 lost, 1 Void,  +32.19 units
(1 unit is 0.1% from the bankroll)
---------------

_For good and serious punters:
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have your own 
successful sports-tipping business! 

You will have a setup which is almost like a site 
in a site, it's completely free to start, and your 
financial success depends 80% on you!

For full details send us an email through
our "Contact" webpage._
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Jun 12, 2014)

Update for Today (Thursday) at Kings Of Odds

Premium tip from " The BetBrain":

Soccer » Norway » Tippeligaen » Viking - Stabaek
Asian Handicap
Viking -1.5 2.08, Pinnacle (20:05)

Good luck!

After a very bad losing streak it seems that BetBrain
has started sailing more smoothly again.
His overall stats since joined Kings Of Odds are:

Total Tips: 112
Tips Won: 47
Tips Lost: 57
Pushed or Void: 8
Units: +321.36 (1 unit = 0.1% of bankroll)
---------------

For good and serious punters:
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have your own 
successful sports-tipping business! 

You will have a setup which is almost like a site 
in a site, it's completely free to start, and your 
financial success depends 80% on you!

For full details send us an email through
our "Contact" webpage.


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Aug 8, 2014)

*Update for Today (Friday) at Kings Of Odds*

Free tip from " *The BetBrain* ":

Soccer » Norway » Tippeligaen » Brann - Aalesund
Bet Type: 1X2
*Brann 2.08*, at Pinnacle (19:00 CET)

Good luck!
---------------

Wednesday's premium tips and results from The Betbrain:

Europe » Champions League: 5 u: APOEL -1 2.17 (18:30 CET)
APOEL - HJK = *2-0, WON 5.85 u*

Europe » Champions League: 5 u: Steaua Bucuresti -1.25 1.95 (19:30 CET)
Steaua Bucuresti - Aktobe = *2-1, LOST 2.5 u*

Day balance:
*1-1, +3.35 units*

Yesterday's premium tips and results from The Betbrain:

Europe » Europa League: 5 u: AIK -1 2.18 (19:00 CET)
AIK - FC Astana = *0-3, LOST 5 u*

Europe » Europa League: 8 u: Hajduk Split -1 1.99 (19:30 CET)
Hajduk Split - Shakhtar Karagandy = *3-0, WON 7.92 u*

Day balance:
*1-1, +2.92 units*

There were another two winning days, now 8 in row. Are you on 
the board yet? If not, what are you waiting for?
---------------

Check out *The BetBrain's tipster webpage* 
at our website, and his full results/stats since 11 April.

As you can see, in this period of time he released
204 tips, which means 102 days with tips, since every day
he had 2 tips. Overall he made a *+487.15 units profit*, 
which means a *48.7% bankroll increase*.

All tips are proofed and verified through "Betting Advice",
as are all our other tipsters' tips.

Subscription Membership prices to The BetBrain:

*One month: 100 USD
One week: 40 USD
One day: 13 USD*

All memberships are fully guaranteed! 
Read the details on The BetBrain's tipster webpage.
--------------- ---------------

_For good and serious punters:
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, make money, have 
your own successful sports-tipping business!

You will have a setup which is almost like a site
in a site, it's completely free to start, and your
financial success depends 80% on you!

For full details send us an email through
our "Contact" webpage._


----------



## Khushboo (Jun 20, 2016)

Its great post.
Thanks.


----------

